
Why Misfits Are the Best for Innovation - hmppark7
http://getliner.com/FhWF9?hacker=true
======
CuriouslyC
Not exactly a comment on the article, rather my own findings on the same
subject:

\- There is research that shows that the most successful teams are those with
the greatest intellectual diversity, assuming there is an unhindered exchange
of information between team members. If team members feel inhibited from
sharing ideas, or critiquing the ideas of others, diversity doesn't improve
outcomes.

\- There is also evidence that challenging problems in a field are more likely
to be solved by people from outside the field. This seems to be driven by the
fact that each field has particular problem solving techniques, and problems
that are difficult to solve using a given set of techniques may yield more
readily to techniques from other fields.

------
k__
Back in the days recruiters of big corps would search for anomalies in
resumes, because people with such anomalies were considered more creative or
innovative.

Today they simply create anomalies themselves.

They put people into one team, that wouldn't join forces on their own.

------
dilemma
This is ridiculous?

~~~
fuzzfactor
I know.

This could be so unfair.

How would companies using common hiring practices compete against carefully
selected misfits without a level playing field to begin with?

